# Other Beekeepers putting Bees near your yards



## Bradley_Bee

Every Yard I've ever placed I've asked permission to place it . I've got a nice yard on a river that did real well last year. Well, apparently someone caught wind and now a guy from 300 miles away has placed a few hundred hives about 100 feet away from my yard. Now I've got the land owner calling me asking if I gave the guy permission and the worst thing about it is that there is no Telephone number on any of the boxes , just a name and an address. This is not the way I've grown up doing business and In my eyes its not right. If you have to put bees in the area of other bees , make it at least a mile or so and always ask permission.


----------



## [email protected]

That does stink. Some times they are placed there innocently, other times, as your case appears, it is done without consideration of both the landowner and some one like you. Too bad you can't lock the other hives up so the beekeeper has to come to you in order to retreivre his bees. Your landowner should be able to take some steps against this tresspasser.


----------



## casinoken

Someone does that to me, and they will lose some hives.


----------



## jrbbees

Yes, The land owner needs to check the law. He may be able to charge a per hive per day fee until they are removed.
Most small claim courts will give him $5,000. He needs to put up no tresspassing sign NOW!


----------



## Bees&Wood

If they're on his land, sounds to me like he's the proud new owner of "several hundred hives".


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Someone that large should have a phone number turn up when his name is combined with a google search for bees or honey. Could it be possible that this is a genuine mistake?


----------



## TxFirefighter

This is super easy to resolve. Have the landowner call the state apiary inspector and he can remove the bees regardless of who they belong to without any legal ramifications on the part of the landowner. Or, he may give the landowner complete rights to the bees since they were put there without his permission or knowledge. 
That's the way I believe it works here in Texas anyway.


----------



## Nantom670

Try using http://www.whitepages.com/person/ and place the person's name and city in there and see if that will give you a phone number for the land owner. I have found several people from 40-50 years ago using this site. And its free.


----------



## gregstahlman

time to get the loader out and take care of the problem yourself. works well around here anyway!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaybees

Try looking at www.zabasearch.com


----------



## Mbeck

I bet he says sorry my crew made a mistake blah, blah blah.
I'll drop off some honey a little money etc.
I'll be there to pick them up as soon (as the flow is over) as I can I fired that stupid crew, my truck broke down etc.


----------



## Daniel Y

somebody traveled 300 miles with several hundred hives to place them on someones elses land without permission? Sounds to me like there are obviously some pieces missing to the story.


----------



## The Honey Householder

Sounds like the cat is out of the bag, better get those dang bees moved again. Anyone out there making a lot of honey right now.


----------



## alpha6

I would get the owners permission and take my track hoe and put a 6 ft trench all around the hives. I would then leave a number to call and a fine of several hundred per hive to fill in the trench so he could recover his hives. Much the same way a car is booted for parking on private property. Additionally, state that if within a certain amount of days the fine is not paid than the hives will be seized and sold to pay the bill. Bet you it would be the last time he puts hives somewhere without permission. PS - I would give the prop owner 50 percent of the "fine".


----------



## LSPender

Why don't you take a picture of the hives and post them on thread, possiuble someone could tell you who' they are.


----------



## David LaFerney

Just Curious - how do you know they are from 300 miles away, and yet don't know who they belong to?

In TN you are supposed to register every apiary location and get an inspection before hives are moved - in theory at least. So either the state would know who they belong to or they would be in violation of the apiary act. I would contact the inspector.


----------



## Bradley_Bee

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v115/rocez/IMAG0294.jpg

All I ever said is that there was no phone number to contact the guy. There's his name and and address . Fencing / trenching is not possible. I've done lots of searches and have found nothing.


----------



## JRG13

Write a letter thanking him for the donation of his hives. Could be someone stole them too and needed a place to dump them.


----------



## JRG13

Yellow pages

(951) 696-6713

for John Lucaci for that address. Wife is Florina.


----------



## dmpower

J & J BEEKEEPERS, 38052 AUGUSTA DR, MURRIETA, California ...
or
Designs By Florina, 38052 Augusta Drive
Murrieta, CA 92563-4719 Phone: (951) 696-6713

but this is the best match:

Florina Lucaci
(951) 696-6713
38052 Augusta Dr
Murrieta, CA 92563-4719
Age:	40-44
Associated:	John Lucaci, Ioan Lucaci

Hope this helps!!
Doreen


----------



## Bradley_Bee

Wow, you guys are good. Well, guess I have a phone call to make soon.


----------



## David LaFerney

Sorry - I guess I just skimmed right over that part.


----------



## dmpower

yup - even the age of his wife 40-45 years old. Nothing is a secret with the internet!!


----------



## soupcan

Rather Odd that the ID is with a piece of paper??? 
And only stapled on the hives to boot!!!!!


----------



## Bradley_Bee

I thought the same thing. and it was on about every ten other hives. not on everyone. very strange.



soupcan said:


> Rather Odd that the ID is with a piece of paper???
> And only stapled on the hives to boot!!!!!


----------



## sqkcrk

You owe it to us to let us know how things turned out.


----------



## Roland

Did you look to see if someone else's name was under the paper? Just a "crazy" thought.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Riverratbees

Have the landowner bring trespassing charges at your local sheriffs office. They will deliver a warrant to his door and have his day in court. If nothing else a small fine and a incovenience to boot. The land owner can make some easy money.


----------



## sqkcrk

Roland said:


> Did you look to see if someone else's name was under the paper? Just a "crazy" thought.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Not that crazy.

I think you should work them like your own. Inspect them for disease, treat them for mites, if that's what you normally do, put supers on them. Consider them a gift. They aren't just near your yard, from what I have seen, they are in your yard. Shoot, as far as that goes, staple another sign over the first one w/ your name and address on it. Possesion is 9/10s of the Law, from what I have heard.


----------



## Lburou

The land owner has standing in court, he should make the contact. That way, you are not in the middle and the hive owner will know where he stands. The fact you have hives close by is irrelevant to the owner's legal rights.


----------



## Nantom670

The white pages show the same thing as JRG13 and says his age is about 54. I would not think that someone with this many hives would just place them somewhere without approval. I am waiting to hear the final outcome. Someone may stolen his hives or something else, let's not jump to a conclusion just yet. After all, one phone call may solve the mystery. And its doesn't seem likely that he would have his name and address if he was trying to be deceptive.


----------



## rtoney

After 4 days I'm wondering what the phone call turned up.


----------



## scdw43

The landowner should make the call or the sheriff of the county.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

good thing gas prices are low.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Those of you finding it hard to believe a beekeeper would drop a load of bees with no permission are either inexperienced or lucky. Not too far in the distant past it was not uncommon for loads to appear uninvited out of the blue, maybe staying just until the next pollination job, or maybe until a particular bloom in the area was over.. Sometimes they leave no identification on the hives at all. 
MBeck, your post made me laugh, I can tell you know of what you speak, that is _exactly_ what you hear, and by the time the thing is sorted out, it's time to move on to the next pollination job, or another bloom or whatever. 
It is no accident they make it difficult to contact them. After a week tracking down a phone number, whoever finally answers the phone has to talk to the crew chief who has to talk to the driver who is out in the Dakotas and wont be back til next week yadda yadda. They don't call you back so you call again and have to explain the same thing to someone else who has to contact someone else and not call you back again. 

We had a problem with a big migrator 10 or so years back; multiple semi drops all over our and surrounding beeks' area, some directly across the road from established yards. We had one driver that went to the next door neighbor of our landowner and asked if they could put "a couple beehives" in their back pasture, then brought in a semi that night, when the landowner was expecting two hives. It cost him 3 weeks of time tracking them down and a dead cow to get those bees gone, 
by calling the state inspector who ran them out. It did take a couple/few weeks, which was probably what the migrator planned to begin with.
Sheri


----------



## Mbeck

It was just a lucky guess, I'm far from commercial.
I'm sure many landowners involved in agriculture would be sympathic to a sad story about dumb help and equipment breaking down. Mistakes happen I had a landowner give me the wrong adress. 
I don't think they play that in tupelo area, only rumors but I've heard stepping on toes there doesn't fly.


----------



## sqkcrk

Sheri,
Did you notice that the hive in the picture wasn't palletized. Someone set off a whole load of hives by hand? People still do that?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Mbeck, you must just be a keen observer of human behavior, in general.

Mark,Yeah, I did see that. While I can't think of anyone I know who isn't palletized either 4 or 6 way, there are some who use boom lifters (or whatever they call those things) and yes, some still do it by hand. I was talking to someone just the other day who had fairly big numbers he moved by hand, but can't remember who it was. 
Sheri


----------



## Mtn. Bee

I just saw a commercial beek unloading about 60-80 hives by hand, with a helper that is but the colonies were what looked like singles with a deep empty super on top. (at least that is what I figured since they weren't using a loader)
They were on 4-way pallets but maybe another truck was coming with the loader and hadn't arrived yet??

The com. types do that around here a lot, bring in loads from another state and drop them till they are needed again and then they don't have to feed if it would be needed where they are located.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Bradley_Bee said:


> Well, apparently someone caught wind and now a guy from 300 miles away has placed a few hundred hives about 100 feet away from my yard.


There is a Georgian (Russian) guy doing that here in WA. He has been putting down blocks of 100 hives near others and clobbering their honey take to hold them until almonds.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

East, hasnt there been ALOT of trouble with these eastern European types? I would presume this is how range wars start. Ive heard several stories like this, they either end with the local guy getting screwed over repeatedly, or, some crazy beekeeper burning, spraying, killing the other guy out. Before everyone goes 'noo that's soooo terrible.' Look at the big picture, you're operation's liquidity. I would never name names, but I know a couple people with very large numbers that would agree (from experience) that this don't fly. It dosent fly in cali, it dosent fly in rida, and it sure aint gonna fly here. On a side note, when I go to a new place I try to scout locations, I look for bees on blooms, I look through the state bee club roster, I make calls, I call extension agents, I don't want to set 100 beside your yard and not make squat and or get burned out. But I guess when outfits get extremely large it just happens. Either way, if it's your livelihood, defend your turf.


----------



## WLC

Unless anyone knows that the person who placed those hives there has broken the law, I can't see any legal recourse in this matter.

The only "Dirty Trick" that I can think of is Titebond III.


----------



## Lburou

WLC said:


> Unless anyone knows that the person who placed those hives there has broken the law, I can't see any legal recourse in this matter.
> 
> The only "Dirty Trick" that I can think of is Titebond III.


There is legal recourse, for sure. It just takes longer than the bees will be trespassing. That is what the trespasser is counting on.


----------



## WLC

Got it.

Tresspassing is generally a misdemeanor.

If you can convince local law enforcement to impound the tresspassing hives in place, then you could spray paint that information onto the tresspassing hives with a stencil.

Basically, you want the offenders to go before a judge before they can move them.


----------



## Bradley_Bee

Spoke with the Land owner yesterday, They are going to call the guy and have them removed. They were having trouble finding his number . Thanks Beesource  .I did not want to call him myself as I thought it would just turn into a pissing match. I couldn't bring myself to mess with his bees, as I've had mine messed with before ... At the time , If his number had been on the boxes he would have got a call . Now, lets see if he actually moves them in a timely fashion. that may be a different story..


----------



## coopermaple

Bradley,
I would be a bit concerned when they actually move them that they might have some extra room on the truck and need a few more "nearby" hives to fill the load.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

yea thats basically what I said in my deleted post. Be wary of all beekeepers. Ive been robbed, burned, shook down, split, and every other variation of hive theft imaginable. Grain of salt!


----------



## Bradley_Bee

I'll be keeping an eye out . Its near impossible for me to know when they'll be there.


----------



## Fishman43

An automatic game cam pointed at your hives will catch photos of them in the act if they do decide to steal your stuff.


----------



## Honeypeach

If that's the case they'll probably steal the camera too.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

bear box. If he has a chain saw or a grinder and a generator he deserves the camera. lol


----------



## Mbeck

If you want to get really fancy you can place a dummy camera and a real one higher in a tree taking a photo of anyone trying to damage your camera.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees

So what happened? Any new news?


----------



## Bradley_Bee

Drove up there yesterday to see if they were moved. Nope, still there. They should be gone soon.


----------



## Mbeck

Soon as the Flows over!
Sorry to stir the pot


----------



## Nick Noyes

Were your bees making honey?


----------



## Bradley_Bee

Yes.


----------



## kilocharlie

Wow! Such a shift in tone from the first few posts...just harvesting his honey and putting the hardware back would make you happy and him unlikely to return...as would shaking lots of his bees from HIS hives and making YOUR splits with them...neither of which is traceable, btw... if they had been entirely unmarked, the ethical aspects would be very fuzzy indeed for most people...some fellow beeks suggested that they would definitely confront the fellow, probably would not shoot him, but would not confront him without ten guys with shotguns...seems almost reasonable, as everyone on this thread is kissed off, (was that a p or a k?)

Seems to come down to the fact that the guy needs to clean up his act and owes the property owner and you some compensation. He has exposed your bees to his bees' diseases and you have to treat them or suffer the losses. His bees robbed your bees honey. He definitely owes you. 

Some of the suggested "fines" could be guidelines for legislation for such future offenses. I'd prefer that WE, the beekeepers wrote the legislation than the lawyers, or worse yet the lawmakers...

The clear message is label your hives, get written permission / contracts, play ethical baseball, steer clear of other beekeepers' turf. 

The other message that is perhaps less clear is there needs to be a standard procedure for dealing with such chutzpah.

THANKS FOR THIS POST!


----------



## buzz abbott

jrbbees said:


> Yes, The land owner needs to check the law. He may be able to charge a per hive per day fee until they are removed.
> Most small claim courts will give him $5,000. He needs to put up no tresspassing sign NOW!


Small claims in CA is now $7500.00


----------



## buzz abbott

below is the law in CA. His hive must be ID'd. He must have permission to place them. The apiary must be known to the county ag dept. etc. pay particular attention to sects 29045 and 29046.


FOOD AND AGRICULTURAL CODE
SECTION 29040-29056




29040. Every person that is the owner or is in possession of an
apiary which is located within the state, on the first day of January
of each year, shall register the number of colonies in each apiary
which is owned by the person and the location of each apiary. Every
person required to register under this article, shall do so on the
first day of January of each year in which they maintain, possess, or
are in possession of an apiary, or within 30 days thereafter, as
prescribed in this article.



29041. Notwithstanding the California Public Records Act (Chapter
3.5 (commencing with Section 6250) of Division 7 of Title 1 of the
Government Code), any information provided in accordance with this
article or Section 29070 shall be held confidential, and shall not be
disclosed to any person or governmental agency, other than the
department or a county department of agriculture. The information
shall also be considered privileged under the provisions of Sections
1040 and 1060 of the Evidence Code, with the exception of the
location of apiaries for disclosure to pesticide applicators pursuant
to Section 29101.


29042. Every person who moves bees into the state or otherwise
comes into possession of an apiary that is located within the state
after the first day of January, shall register the number of colonies
moved into the state or so acquired within 30 days after coming into
possession of the apiary.



29043. Registration of an apiary shall be filed with the
commissioner of the county in which the apiary is located, or with
the director if there is no commissioner in the county. The director
shall adopt a form of registration to be used statewide, which shall
include a request for notification of use of pesticide in accordance
with Section 29101. All commissioners shall use the same form.



29044. Each beekeeper, apiary owner, apiary operator, or person in
possession of any apiary, shall pay, in addition to any other fees
imposed under this chapter, an annual registration fee of ten dollars
($10) to the commissioner of the county where the bees reside on
January 1, to cover the cost of apiary registration. The director
shall by regulation adopt and periodically update a schedule of the
fees, which shall include late fees for anyone who fails to register
an apiary under Sections 29041 and 29042. The board of supervisors of
any county may waive the registration fee for any beekeeper, apiary
owner, apiary operator, or person, who is a hobbyist not in the
business of beekeeping and who possesses nine or fewer colonies.




29045. No person shall maintain any apiary which is not registered
pursuant to this article. Each registration is valid until January 1
of the following year.



29046. (a) No person shall maintain an apiary on premises other
than that of his or her residence unless the apiary is identified as
follows:
(1) By a sign that is prominently displayed on the entrance side
of the apiary or stenciled on the hive, that states in dark letters
not less than one inch in height on a background of contrasting
color, the name of the owner or person responsible for the apiary,
his or her address and telephone number, or if he or she has no
telephone, a statement to that effect.
(2) If the governing body of the county or city in which the
apiary is located has provided by ordinance for the identification of
apiaries, in the manner which is prescribed in the ordinance.
(b) No person shall locate or maintain an apiary on private land
not owned or leased by the person unless the person has approval from
the owner of record, or an authorized agent thereof, and can
establish approval upon demand of the director or commissioner. The
approval shall include the name and phone number of the person
granting approval.
(c) (1) No person shall locate or maintain an apiary on any public
land without the expressed oral or written approval of the entity
which owns, leases, controls, or occupies the land, and can establish
this approval upon demand of the director or the commissioner. The
approval shall include the name and telephone number of the person
granting the approval. During the citrus bloom period, as established
by the commissioner, including 72 hours prior to the declaration of
the bloom period until 48 hours after the conclusion of the bloom
period, the apiary operator shall obtain written permission to place
bees on public land, and shall make it available to the director or
the commissioner upon demand. Any apiary located or maintained on
public land without lawful consent is a public nuisance and may be
subject to seizure by the director or the commissioner.
(2) The director or commissioner may commence proceedings in the
superior court of the county or city and county in which the seizure
is made petitioning the court for judgment forfeiting the apiary.
Upon the filing of the petition, the clerk of the court shall fix a
time for a hearing and cause notices to be posted for 14 days in at
least three public places in the place where the court is held, if
the person owning the apiary is unknown, setting forth the substance
of the petition and the time and place fixed for its hearing. At that
time, the court shall hear and determine the proceeding and upon
proof that the apiary was located or maintained on public lands
without approval of the entity, may order the apiary forfeited. Any
apiary so forfeited shall be sold or destroyed by the director or the
commissioner. The proceeds from all sales shall be used in
accordance with Section 29032.



29047. Any person who owns or is in possession of an apiary may
bring an action to recover damages for any injury to his or her
apiary by reason of any pest control operation if the person has
complied with Sections 29070, 29043, and 29046, and with regulations
adopted by the director providing for the protection of bees under
Sections 11502, 14005, and 29080 when these requirements apply to the
property where the alleged damage has occurred.



29048. Any pesticide applicator who experiences any loss because of
a beekeeper's failure to request notification of a pesticide
application pursuant to Section 29070, or pursuant to any department
rule or regulation, or who experiences any loss because of a
beekeeper's failure to register bees pursuant to Section 29041 or
29042, may bring an action for the recovery of damages against that
beekeeper.



29049. The owner of any apiary equipment may apply to the director
for a serial number brand for use on apiary equipment which he or she
owns. The application shall contain the name and address of the
applicant and shall be accompanied by a fee, as established and
periodically updated, by the director by regulation.



29050. Upon receipt of the application and fee, the director shall
register a serial number brand to the applicant. The serial number
shall include a county number followed by an individual number. The
county number shall be and remain the same as the number of the class
of the county in the classification which was adopted by the
Legislature in 1931. As to counties with classification numbers 1 to
9, inclusive, the county number shall be preceded by a dash (--). The
county number shall be followed by a dash (--) and the individual
number.


29051. If a serial number brand is used on wooden equipment, it
shall be burned into the wood in numbers which are at least one-half
inch in height. Hive bodies shall be branded on the upper left-hand
corner. Frames shall be branded or stenciled on top bars. Other
wooden equipment may be branded in any manner desired.




29052. Serial number brands are transferrable.



29053. (a) If the purchaser does not have a registered brand
number, he or she may use a brand acquired by purchase if a bill of
sale on the purchased brand number is forwarded by registered mail to
the director accompanied by a transfer fee as established and
periodically updated by the director by regulation.
(b) If the purchaser has a previously registered brand number, he
or she may have other brand numbers transferred to his or her name,
without charge, but he or she shall destroy any and all branding
irons or branding devices acquired by the transfer and notify the
director of the destruction.



29054. If ownership of branded equipment is transferred, the
original brand shall not be defaced or obliterated. The brand, if
any, of the new owner shall be placed below the original brand and as
near it as possible.


29055. It is unlawful for any person to have in his or her
possession any apiary equipment which is branded with any serial
number brand other than his or her own unless he or she has a bill of
sale which he or she obtained from the registered owner of the
serial brand number.



29056. It is unlawful for any person to do any one of the
following:
(a) Use any serial number brand unless it is registered pursuant
to this article provided that the National Crime Identification
Center (NCIC) numbers may be used.
(b) Alter, deface, remove, or obliterate the brand on any apiary
equipment to prevent the identification of the equipment.
(c) Be in possession of any apiary equipment upon which the brand
has been altered, defaced, removed, or obliterated.


----------



## kilocharlie

Nice work Buzz! BIG THANK YOU! A whole lot of us probably have a lot of homework to do now....and a new item in the expense column of the books. Ladies and gentlemen, start your branding irons!


----------



## buzz abbott

If the OP is registered and legal I just thought of a fun punishment for the interloper: go brand or stencil all his unidentified hives, and then report them stolen when he picks them up. A bit more trouble for him than a trespass charge. btw, fwiw, the op may not want to get the law involved if he is not registered.


----------



## kilocharlie

Nothing like a little Mafia skulldugery for Chutzpah, eh Buzz? The Great Branding Iron Race to the Colorado river is on, as the low-performance bee trucks converge on the unattended, unbranded hives, the winner driving away several hundred hives wealthier without the cost, staples in the thumb, glue and paint messes, etc. I see a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World movie in the making...They'e right under a great, big, "W". - roflmao


----------



## waynesgarden

buzz abbott said:


> ...I just thought of a fun punishment for the interloper: go brand or stencil all his unidentified hives, and then report them stolen when he picks them up.


I'd think twice about filing a false police report. Penalties vary from state to state. 

Doesn't sound like a fun thing to me.

Wayne


----------



## TokerM

It sure would be a shame if, after you moved your 30, or was it 40, hives, some bear came along and tore off all his honey supers... Yea... I learned from Pooh that bears love honey...


----------



## buzz abbott

If it was equipment that was branded with your state assigned numbers, as required by state law, it would not be a false report. The other guy should have his equipment labeled or he is in violation of the law. Using a pile of wood abandoned on your property as supers and frames and labeling them as required by the law makes them yours.


----------



## kilocharlie

Bradley in Blythe - just curious....what was the final outcome?


----------



## Daniel Y

I can bet you that if my hives where nto registered they would be getting registered right quick like. and there woudl be this mysterious additional location that for some reason I couldn't remember actually delivering hives to. But loah and behold there they are right there.


----------



## sdtoddl

A simple Google search found him. You obviously are internet savvy or you wouldn't have posted on this blog. I love how you all jumped down this guy's throat and were willing to destroy or steal his hives without knowing any of the facts. That really says something about all of you. Shame on you all. You were all willing to find him guilty without knowing ANY of the facts. Maybe he put them in the wrong place. Maybe he thought he had permission. Maybe he had a lazy employee. Maybe he didn't see the other hives. The simple solution was to just call the guy. As you all know, hives are expensive and most people don't just dump them some place.

I don't know how this story ended up but I can tell you that the owner of the hives is a really nice guy. My wife met him at the mall where he was selling honey. She told him I was a new beekeeper. He gave her his number and told her to tell me to call him if he ever had any questions.


----------



## RAK

2012?


----------



## Ian

Curious how this story ended up??


----------



## Honey-4-All

Why not offer the farmer your services of disposal? Not sure why we think this bee thing is so different than the rest of the law. If someone parked an old truck, car, tractor, cow, or anything else on any of our properties we would have no issue cleaning it up and getting rid of it in a heartbeat if the person had not permission. If the farmer hires you to dispose of them from his land do so... No one says what the consideration has to be to do so. 

Have him give the guy three days to move them and if he fails to show either a contract with permission or move them borrow a backhoe and "sand" them... They will still be there for him to retrieve if he so chooses but the "nuisance" issue of stringing bees place in a "inconvenient" location on the farmers property will be dealt with.

My queses is that if you pull this chain he wont be back without obtaining a contract longer than ...........


----------



## kilocharlie

This discussion was from 2012. The final story was told via private messages. Yes, now the guy is easily googled, and we did that.

The main lesson was don't be a jerk and put tons of bees in somebody else's nectar flow.


----------



## Bradley_Bee

sdtoddl said:


> A simple Google search found him. You obviously are internet savvy or you wouldn't have posted on this blog. I love how you all jumped down this guy's throat and were willing to destroy or steal his hives without knowing any of the facts. That really says something about all of you. Shame on you all. You were all willing to find him guilty without knowing ANY of the facts. Maybe he put them in the wrong place. Maybe he thought he had permission. Maybe he had a lazy employee. Maybe he didn't see the other hives. The simple solution was to just call the guy. As you all know, hives are expensive and most people don't just dump them some place.
> 
> I don't know how this story ended up but I can tell you that the owner of the hives is a really nice guy. My wife met him at the mall where he was selling honey. She told him I was a new beekeeper. He gave her his number and told her to tell me to call him if he ever had any questions.



Shame on us all huh? Shame on you for coming onto a forum you know nothing about to stand up for a guy who was nice to your wife. You'd probably think I was a really nice guy too . Maybe you would let me put bees in your backyard and I'd crowd hundreds around your home. I don't think we were overly rude about this at all - I was asked by the property owner "State of California" to find this guys telephone number (because it was not on any of his boxes). Once he was finally spoken too. He was very slow to move them and in fact left most all summer long. He hasn't been back . He lined the banks of the river with hundreds of hives. Instead of grouping them like a normal beekeeper would do he put sets of 10 or so down a few mile long stretch making it extremely difficult for the Department of Fish and Game to complete their study they had started because they kept getting stung when they went to check their traps. He put them exactly where he wanted to put them, He did not have permission , an employee is a reflection of ownership , and he drove right by my hives to set down right next to them. The simple solution to me was to get on here and put his name out there. Aside from a forum this is a network of commercial beekeepers with a ton of information. Internet savy ? I don't have the time. I'll be out tending to my bees. Have fun with your Mall honey. - The nicer than I should be guy.


----------



## Ian

I agree with you Bradley_Bee. 
He left them most of the summer? I would be a very unhappy land owner if that happened on my land...


----------

